# Manual Wye



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Can you use the manual Atlas #210 twin switch for a Wye on a DCC layout?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I suppose you could but you can expect a lot of short circuits when
it isn't set right. You could use any DPDT switch, you don't need 2 for this
situation.

Actually, what a DCC reverse loop controller does is quickly reverse
the phase (polarity) of the isolated section when the loco first spans
the insulated joint. It then again reverses phase when the loco
spans the 2nd pair of insulated joiners. Thus, to make the MANUAL
WYE work you would flip the polarity BEFORE the loco enters the
isolated section, then flip the same switch again while the
loco is ENTIRELY in the isolated section. Since it is not DC the 'flipping' will
have no effect on the direction of the loco. There could be problems
if you had lighted cars behind the loco. This same switch and
wiring cannot be used on a DC layout since polarity affects loco
running direction.

______
\/
I 
Looking at the WYE with the STRAIGHT TRACK across the top, 
I would isolate the LEFT curve section.

Don


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

I am looking for the information regarding the reversing loop with the DCC. I found this thread that could answer to my question. 

It is pretty interesting that DCC check the tracks to reverse the polarity. How long ahead would the DCC do that before the loco reach the track that is supposed to be reversed?

For the reversing loop, I am referring to the single turnout that the track is connected to straight one to the side turnout.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You can buy a module which does this for you in DCC, surely this would be the simplest most elegant solution?


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Actually, I do not have DCC stuff yet but will consider it in the future, not right now.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry, my remark was really directed at the OP. As for changing to DCC don't wait, it's never been cheaper and the benefits will make you smile.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Guys for the answers


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

bluenavigator said:


> It is pretty interesting that DCC check the tracks to reverse the polarity. How long ahead would the DCC do that before the loco reach the track that is supposed to be reversed?
> 
> For the reversing loop, I am referring to the single turnout that the track is connected to straight one to the side turnout.


Actually the DCC reverse loop controller does not 'look ahead' to determine phase (polarity). The loco wheels short
when they span the plastic joiners between the
main and the isolated section. A very fast circuit
flips the phase and the loco goes on without pause.
It does the same when the loco spans the exit set
of joiners.

Not sure what you mean about the single turnout.

Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

If you were to attach a 3 pole 2 throw switch to your turnout control you could switch the frog and the polarity of the reverse loop with the manual throw of the turnout. (the frog power could be optional) But I would recommend that you do what Cycleops and DonR talk about and use a auto-reverse circuit, that way you don't need the complicated power routing switch connected to the manual turnout throw. I would never recommend a separate switch such that when you manually throw the turnout you also have to throw the power routing switch, that will in variably lead to getting them out of phase and result in a short.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A bothersome aspect of a manual DCC reverse phase
switch is that if not pre thrown you will have a
serious short circuit. It must be flipped twice for
each use of the isolated track.

An automatic reverse loop controller would be a wise investment.

Here's the Digitrax version, 29.95.

http://www.digitrax.com/products/autoreversing/ar1/

Do a little shopping around and you'll likely find others
for less. You can use any make.

Don


----------

